
Trees In The Database - Advanced data structures - nreece
http://www.slideshare.net/quipo/trees-in-the-database-advanced-data-structures?type=presentation
======
christofd
Very nice slide set and easy to read. Good update for me on learning some more
SQL and database tricks.

This is something where e.g. Erlang's Mnesia database excels at: storing tree
data. Relational databases were not built for this.

Mnesia links: <http://www.infoq.com/news/2007/08/mnesia>

<http://www.erlang.org/doc/apps/mnesia/part_frame.html>

